# Towing Package?



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Is the "receiver" for the trailer hitch on 2011 Q7's removable? I can't find one in the color I want without it, and I don't want it. As long as it isn't welded, I (or the dealer) will just remove it. 

Thanks.


----------



## gregtay (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, it simply unbolts with 8 bolts, but you will need to replace it with a bumper (easy to find). I am sure you will find someone to purchase the OEM hitch off you for $400-$500.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. It turns out my dealer was unable to trade for the car I was considering. I have ordered an S-Line without the towing package. Just have to wait 3 months.


----------

